# Quick set-up question



## thbrewst (Jan 12, 2010)

If you have a canopy on top of your aquarium does that in any way prevent you from having a power filter hanging off the back?

Found a nice set-up on craigslist and it has one.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont think so, I think it has the provisions to accept them on the back side.


----------



## icantbestopped (Jan 17, 2010)

the back of a canopy is most usually completely open to allow for any filters etc that you need to hang there.


Hi Devil, long time no see,


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

the canopy i have on my 65 has an open back so my HOF is not obstruted


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

You should be just fine. The canopy I will be buying has a rubber or plastic strip along the back of it so you can cut out areas for your equipment.


----------



## thbrewst (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, but the craiglist thing did not work out. Once I saw the item in person it was not quite what I expected. Ended up with a more basic set-up, but still a good price and probably a little better size for me at this point.


----------

